# Thoughts on this kids 24" components - Polygon Relic Evo 24



## greyhatninja (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi All,

I was curious on your thoughts on this kids mountain bike? My budget was hopefully no more than $600 and this seemed to be decent, however I looked at the weight and noticed it's about 28 lbs, and I wasn't sure how that compares to bikes in the range or bikes sub $750.

Here's a link to the example Polygon Relic Evo 24 - https://www.bikesonline.com/2021-polygon-relic-evo-24-inch-mountain-bike


----------



## jaybert (Sep 10, 2020)

*Thoughts on this kids 24" components - Polygon Relic Evo 24*

Seems in line / not particularly impressive. The biggest thing are the coil fork and the mechanical disc brakes. For that price I range I'd pay a bit more to try and get both a air fork and hydraulic disc brakes. The vitus nucleus 24 is $600 (OOS right now) and has both an air fork as well as hydraulic brakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyhatninja (Dec 3, 2020)

How can I easily tell the forks are coil vs. air? Is there something visibly to look for or would I simply have to research the name of each fork listed?


----------



## jaybert (Sep 10, 2020)

greyhatninja said:


> How can I easily tell the forks are coil vs. air? Is there something visibly to look for or would I simply have to research the name of each fork listed?


Usually they'll say if it's an air fork if it's an air fork since they're nicer and a selling point. Otherwise just google the fork. It's either a coil fork or air fork. Coil ones will just be heavy and mostly not adjustable / won't actually do much (not sure if there are high end coil forks that perform well, but def not at this price range / on kids bikes).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

There are only a few non-junky hardtails out there. For the decent stuff, its the Vitus at around 560+$ which is always out of stock fast and then a few others at around 750$ (Rocky Mtn Vertex, Norco Charger...a couple of others perhaps?). Then at 880$ is the XC Woom Off Air which is nice. Perhaps Early Rider too...tho they are spendy for what you get. Then you jump up to Spawn/Prevelo/NukeProof/Commencal etc at around 1k+-. The Prevelo has the best geo out of the bunch and nice components...tho the Nukeproof/Commencal bikes have a significantly better Manitou JUnit fork (the Prevelo/Spawn's isn't bad at all by anymeans). TrailCraft makes a nice bike as well, but getting spendy and for that extra cash you still don't get the Gucci Manitou JUnit fork, which is kind of a bummer at that cost point.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got a 24-in trailcraft pineridge that my son is quickly outgrowing. It's barely 21 lbs.

Haven't really thought about what to do with it since he can still ride it at this moment but pm me if you're interested. It'll be more than $700 though, it was a ~$1,500 bike not too long ago and these quality lightweight kids bikes hold their value. If you're looking up specs just know this is a 2X setup.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

The previous responses have pretty well covered it. The combination of spec shortcomings (fork, drivetrain, brakes, etc.), geometry (short reach, slack seat angle, steep head tube, long chainstays, etc) and weight would have me crossing the Polygon off of my list. 

In your price range, I would probably be looking at the Vitus Nucleus 24, Vitus Kids 24 Plus, Rocky Mountain Vertex Jr 24, and maybe even the Giant STP 25 FS with a fork swap. If you can bump your budget (substantially in some cases) then you can start looking at the premium kids bikes from Woom, Prevelo, Cleary, Nukeproof, Commencal, Marin, etc. like svinyard listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2020)

eatdrinkride said:


> I've got a 24-in trailcraft pineridge that my son is quickly outgrowing. It's barely 21 lbs.
> 
> Haven't really thought about what to do with it since he can still ride it at this moment but pm me if you're interested. It'll be more than $700 though, it was a ~$1,500 bike not too long ago and these quality lightweight kids bikes hold their value. If you're looking up specs just know this is a 2X setup.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I sent you a message  If OP passes I am interested in your sons trailcraft.


----------



## William J (Jan 11, 2021)

eatdrinkride said:


> I've got a 24-in trailcraft pineridge that my son is quickly outgrowing. It's barely 21 lbs.
> 
> Haven't really thought about what to do with it since he can still ride it at this moment but pm me if you're interested. It'll be more than $700 though, it was a ~$1,500 bike not too long ago and these quality lightweight kids bikes hold their value. If you're looking up specs just know this is a 2X setup.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


If you still have this can you please send me some info. Thanks


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

greyhatninja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was curious on your thoughts on this kids mountain bike? My budget was hopefully no more than $600 and this seemed to be decent, however I looked at the weight and noticed it's about 28 lbs, and I wasn't sure how that compares to bikes in the range or bikes sub $750.
> 
> Here's a link to the example Polygon Relic Evo 24 - 2021 Polygon Relic Evo 24 inch Mountain Bike | Bikes Online (USA)


My son is 10 and I am strongly considering this: COMMENCAL 2021 | RAMONES 24 GREEN 2021. It is only a bit more than the Polygon in price and weights ~24lbs.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

scoon said:


> My son is 10 and I am strongly considering this: COMMENCAL 2021 | RAMONES 24 GREEN 2021. It is only a bit more than the Polygon in price and weights ~24lbs.


When we were shopping last fall, I thought the Commencal Ramones was a strong contender until I gave it a really close look. The biggest drawback on the bike is that for some reason they are specing the bike with a freewheel (rather than freehub) in 2021. This severely limits any option to upgrade and make the bike more capable. This in combination with the mechanical disc brakes is what made us go with the Vitus Kids 24+ instead.


----------

